
Tiny houses have a dark secret - imartin2k
https://www.fastcompany.com/90302556/tiny-houses-have-a-dark-secret
======
fkirwin
I have often wondering about the allure of tiny houses. It seems as though the
selling points are all smoke and mirrors. A small amount of space for living
can compliment things. How will I live when I can't just throw my dirty
clothes in a giant pile across the room because that is where my living room
is?!? Who wants to buy my tiny house when I am done with it? The less
consumptive image of tiny houses falls apart when you think that unwanted tiny
houses will just be junked somewhere. All of that material could have been
used for more permanent structures. I have lived in the country before and
have seen landscapes with a ton of trash in the front yard. Hardly good for
the environment.

